# total archery shoots



## zeroahrsenal (Oct 4, 2021)

Has anyone went to a total archery shoot and is it worth the drive if not from there?


----------



## The SB Image (Feb 21, 2021)

I drove 6 hours for 7 Springs in Pa, not only will I go again next year but will sign up for another one thats 7 hours away in Vermont


----------



## Rdeleo01 (Jul 20, 2021)

TAC events are great. Would recommend.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I drive 5 hours to shoot TAC BS every year with some good friends. We camp out, fish and shoot bows for few days. Look forward to it every year. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

What is TAC? Is it Archery only, or is it a fitness type of event, similar to Train to Hunt? 


I found it. Looks cool. Good stuff. 

Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## stephenlogan036 (Jan 10, 2022)

zeroahrsenal said:


> Has anyone went to a total archery shoot and is it worth the drive if not from there?


Yes it’s worth the drive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevemart (Mar 3, 2016)

zeroahrsenal said:


> Has anyone went to a total archery shoot and is it worth the drive if not from there?


Worth more than a drive i fly over from England to attend the TAC


----------



## Michigas_crna (Aug 29, 2021)

stevemart said:


> Worth more than a drive i fly over from England to attend the TAC


That’s amazing, what location do you go to? I’m going to my 1st this year. Only 4 hrs away in Michigan.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Totally worth it. Last year my son and I went to San Antonio, TX and Terry Peak, SD
This year we're looking at Tennessee and Oklahoma. Gonna do two events per year until he graduates.

Bring lots of arrows and leave your ego at home.









Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## oscillator (Jan 9, 2022)

Besides the course and vendors, what else does TAC incorporate?


----------



## LesBoyanton (Jan 4, 2022)

Going to my first one in Oklahoma this year. It is only an hour away. Looking fwd to it for sure!


----------



## Dan Villars (Oct 24, 2021)

MeArrow said:


> Totally worth it. Last year my son and I went to San Antonio, TX and Terry Peak, SD
> This year we're looking at Tennessee and Oklahoma. Gonna do two events per year until he graduates.
> 
> Bring lots of arrows and leave your ego at home.
> ...


How many arrows would you recommend for each event?


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Dan Villars said:


> How many arrows would you recommend for each event?


Skill Level and Course Difficulty Dependant... but I know a lot of guys will bring a couple dozen just to be safe


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Dan Villars said:


> How many arrows would you recommend for each event?


I have 3 on my bow and keep 5 in my backpack. Always been enough. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

DankGossage said:


> Going to my first one in Oklahoma this year. It is only an hour away. Looking fwd to it for sure!


planning on that one myself. Maybe see you there


----------



## Kshooter (Jul 24, 2021)

I attended my first TAC event last year ( Southeast). Will definitely be going back this year.


----------



## The Archery Shop (Nov 23, 2021)

Need to try one


----------



## MattyD13 (11 mo ago)

zeroahrsenal said:


> Has anyone went to a total archery shoot and is it worth the drive if not from there?


TAC shoots are totally worth it. They will challenge you to get even better, at least that was my experience. Kicked my butt first time…


----------



## Johnson27 (Oct 11, 2012)

It appears their TAC PASS site crashed this morning. Trying for 20+ minutes to register and no luck.


----------



## inetzero (Jun 17, 2018)

Johnson27 said:


> It appears their TAC PASS site crashed this morning. Trying for 20+ minutes to register and no luck.



Like this every year smh. Wish they would increase the price of admission just so they can get professional developer and hosting provider. The new site lets you build shooter groups but then if you are lucky enough to get to the registration page you still have to enter each shooters details individually and the site crashes before you can finish. What a pos....


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

inetzero said:


> Like this every year smh. Wish they would increase the price of admission just so they can get professional developer and hosting provider. The new site lets you build shooter groups but then if you are lucky enough to get to the registration page you still have to enter each shooters details individually and the site crashes before you can finish. What a pos....


I was talking to my wife about the registration issues every year and she kindly reminded me that the Disney sight crashes when they have registration events. DISNEY!! They got unlimited IT resources and IT budget and people still crash their site.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## inetzero (Jun 17, 2018)

ruffjason said:


> I was talking to my wife about the registration issues every year and she kindly reminded me that the Disney sight crashes when they have registration events. DISNEY!! They got unlimited IT resources and IT budget and people still crash their site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


That is so cool you talked to your wife about this issue....You might remind her that unlimited budget does not guarantee unlimited skill. And comparing Disney to total archery challenge might not align lol. TAC registration has been an issue for the 4 years i have been signing up. Disney would have solved this bug by now...


----------



## 50CalTy (Sep 19, 2014)

inetzero said:


> That is so cool you talked to your wife about this issue....You might remind her that unlimited budget does not guarantee unlimited skill. And comparing Disney to total archery challenge might not align lol. TAC registration has been an issue for the 4 years i have been signing up.


And to remind you….it takes money for a server not to crash. Need to buy enough servers to prevent an overload/crash. Most places won’t/don’t spend money to increase the servers for the need of a couple of days. Cause the other 360 days they don’t even come close to half capacity. Even the giants of Apple or Microsoft don’t do this. The let the servers get overwhelmed. It’s not cost effective to upgrade for a day of high traffic.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

inetzero said:


> That is so cool you talked to your wife about this issue....You might remind her that unlimited budget does not guarantee unlimited skill. And comparing Disney to total archery challenge might not align lol. TAC registration has been an issue for the 4 years i have been signing up. Disney would have solved this bug by now...


Sorry dude. No reason to be rude. Take care and best of luck with your registration.

Online registration is online registration Disney or TAC. Methods are still the same. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## inetzero (Jun 17, 2018)

50CalTy said:


> And to remind you….it takes money for a server not to crash. Need to buy enough servers to prevent an overload/crash. Most places won’t/don’t spend money to increase the servers for the need of a couple of days. Cause the other 360 days they don’t even come close to half capacity. Even the giants of Apple or Microsoft don’t do this. The let the servers get overwhelmed. It’s not cost effective to upgrade for a day of high traffic.


You should remind yourself that you are a dinosaur and we are living in the age of scalable compute hosting and single websites do not require additional servers be installed in your office or strip mall "datacenter" because you are launching a new product for your 1000 customers. How did amazon, google, facebook, ever scale beyond this and to provide these services to its customers? You know what is not cost effective? If your customers cant sign up for your services.


----------



## inetzero (Jun 17, 2018)

ruffjason said:


> Sorry dude. No reason to be rude. Take care and best of luck with your registration.
> 
> Online registration is online registration Disney or TAC. Methods are still the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Wasn't trying to be rude, but you are not thinking about it from a technology perspective. Disney network that probably drives innovation in the field, vs TAC that is a nobody... Anyway TAC registration has been an issue for 4 years and isn't getting any better /facepalm...


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

inetzero said:


> Wasn't trying to be rude, but you are not thinking about it from a technology perspective. Disney network that probably drives innovation in the field, vs TAC that is a nobody... Anyway TAC registration has been an issue for 4 years and isn't getting any better /facepalm...


"technology perspective"???? So ur saying online event registration is different for Disney than it is for TAC? EVERY time Disney has an online registration event, their website crashes, even after years of crashes. Same with TAC. I haven't missed a BS TAC event in last 5 yrs and website crashes EVERY year. Just like Disney..... just got to deal with it. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 50CalTy (Sep 19, 2014)

inetzero said:


> You should remind yourself that you are a dinosaur and we are living in the age of scalable compute hosting and single websites do not require additional servers be installed in your office or strip mall "datacenter" because you are launching a new product for your 1000 customers. How did amazon, google, facebook, ever scale beyond this and to provide these services to its customers? You know what is not cost effective? If your customers cant sign up for your services.


You know every company you brought up in this past year has crash and been down for HOURS. But do please tell me I’m a dinosaur and know nothing. Also show me on the doll where “TAC” hurt you. And in all your post you’ve sounded like a complete *******. If your life can’t handle a few websites crashing. Well buddy you got bigger issues to work on and are probably angry 24/7.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

They just need to let chik-fil-a run registration. Lol

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## BDRam16 (Jan 4, 2022)

Planning on hitting MI for the first time this year.


----------



## riha1212 (Feb 14, 2016)

zeroahrsenal said:


> Has anyone went to a total archery shoot and is it worth the drive if not from there?


I would highly recommend. Great times


----------



## Minimag95 (11 mo ago)

I went last year to the event in seven springs, PA. I will 100% be returning this year. Probably for two days this time


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Snowbird has amazing views


----------



## Redlegwar25 (Mar 31, 2015)

We have a group of 8 headed to the Broken Bow, OK. shoot. We rented a real nice house to enjoy the 3 day shoot. Look for group 

(YOU-BET-CHA)


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Anybody out there from MN thinking about doing Big Sky or Park City?
I'd like to find a buddy to go with as my usual partners are unavailable for those events.

Signed up for the new Oklahoma shoot this year
and next week have plans to register for Terry Peak with a buddy

Update: Terry Peak didn't work out for scheduling. Signed up for Sunlight Mountain in Colorado. So I don't think I'll be looking for a buddy this year. Next year I will though - looking at MT & UT


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

at TAC events how is the walking? i have some knee problems and hip problems... Would love to try one now thai i am getting towards retirement age.. but i do not want to start something i cannot finish


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

henryw said:


> at TAC events how is the walking? i have some knee problems and hip problems... Would love to try one now thai i am getting towards retirement age.. but i do not want to start something i cannot finish


Montana and Utah TAC events cover some pretty difficult terrain. IDK about other events though. You can go slow and steady tho. There is no hurry. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

Is it Archery only, or is it a fitness type of event, similar to Train to Hunt?






Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

murrayjestin7 said:


> Is it Archery only, or is it a fitness type of event, similar to Train to Hunt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure Big Sky has a mountain run race every year. The archery courses on the mountain are significant hike and good for training. Some folks bring their whole hunting pack setups for training purposes. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fhuebner10 (11 mo ago)

I’d say it’s worth the drive. I only live about an hour from the seven springs pa shoot and I was only able to make it down for one day last year. But if you are able to take advantage of some more days I would say try to go if you can. Great time.


----------



## DocYukon (9 mo ago)

TAC is what got me into 3D archery. I do the Vermont event every year. Completely worth any drive to get to one.


----------

